# Sunday, May 16 is National BBQ Day



## smokin peachey (May 16, 2021)

What’s everyone got on there BBQ today for national BBQ day?


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 16, 2021)

Just found out about this National Holiday. 
No chores for me. 
Time to smoke me a meatloaf on the Weber Kettle.
Later.


----------



## Steve H (May 16, 2021)

Gonna break in my new performer with a beef roast on the rotisserie.


----------



## mike243 (May 16, 2021)

Well I don't show that is a holiday on my calendar, coarse every day is liable to end up as a NBD event here  lol,  I did score some fresh Dates cream cheese and bacon this morning,  Pu a bottle of jerk BBQ sauce and some chicken at Kroger's about 630 today,  so whats your plans?


----------



## smokin peachey (May 16, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Just found out about this National Holiday.
> No chores for me.
> Time to smoke me a meatloaf on the Weber Kettle.
> Later.


I didn’t know this either until I saw it but n the news this morning. Man why didn’t someone give us a heads up earlier this week so we could plan. Can’t wait to see your meatloaf.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 16, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Well I don't show that is a holiday on my calendar, coarse every day is liable to end up as a NBD event here  lol,  I did score some fresh Dates cream cheese and bacon this morning,  Pu a bottle of jerk BBQ sauce and some chicken at Kroger's about 630 today,  so whats your plans?


Nice score for you!
I gotta go check out the freezer. Thankfully a steer just moved from my pasture to my freezer so there is lots of beef options


----------



## zippy12 (May 16, 2021)

Guess I have to pull the stick burner out of the barn.  Thanks 

 smokin peachey
  I was going to relax today...

smoked chix parts it is...


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 16, 2021)

Yup agree should be a notice before today. Thaw out that steak Peachey should be ready by the time I make it to your house.    

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 16, 2021)

Wife got some ribs Friday, think they are babybacks.... so I guess we are doing babybacks!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 16, 2021)

I pulled some beef short ribs out of the freezer and raced to the store while my wife started inviting some friends  
This will be the meat options .  Hopefully there is something for everyone.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 16, 2021)

pc farmer
 , 

 Central PA Cowboy
 , 

 HalfSmoked
 , @ anyone else that wants to join us this is your invite so no one can say they weren’t invited.


----------



## daspyknows (May 16, 2021)

4 "racks" of beef short ribs from Costco and 2 chickens that have been brining overnight in my pale ale brine.  Time to start up the smoker.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 16, 2021)

Just added TriTip, chicken, abts and bacon wrapped scallops.


----------



## Bubarooni (May 16, 2021)

I saw it on the news today too.

I already had plans to do my second smoke today anyway so I'm celebrating with a beer.

Cut up two whole chickens, a first for me.  99 cents a pound vs $1.99 for the pre cut chicken.

Anyway, I brined it for 4 hours, then tossed it in olive oil and chicken rub.  

Just threw some sausages on the rack above the chicken.

In about 20 minutes I'll be throwing some mushrooms stuffed with cream cheese, asiago and cheddar, bacon and crab.

The whole thing should be done right around 6 PM.

As I mentioned above, this is my second smoke.  I am still having issues controlling temp, I am alway 40 or 50 degrees over my target.  My first time, I hit 565 degrees before I got the fire under control and could put the meat on!

This time I haven't cracked 340.  Currently 280.

I'm learning but, it's a learning curve...


----------



## Bubarooni (May 16, 2021)

" and 2 chickens that have been brining overnight in my pale ale brine.  "

pale ale brine???

that sounds interesting.  do tell more!


----------



## Steve H (May 16, 2021)

I was wondering about what you were going to do with all the meat from the cow you had cut up. All I'm seeing is store bought.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 16, 2021)

Not even close to the cook your doing Peachy, but tossed on a couple racks of pork BB’s!


----------



## flatbroke (May 16, 2021)

Dang are those CPB ribs from the freezer? They look like they were fed out nice. Too bad only 2 Tri tip come from a beef. Your guest are lucky to dine on CPB aka Certified Peachey Beef.


----------



## Bubarooni (May 16, 2021)

I guess I did it right.  

As my guests exited they said 'chef', 'genius' and 'polymath'.

The dude who said 'polymath' is now on my 'Christmas list'.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 16, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I was wondering about what you were going to do with all the meat from the cow you had cut up. All I'm seeing is store bought.


Sorry but my local butcher doesn’t cut out the tritip and he can’t do pork ribs or boneless chicken thighs from a steer.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 16, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Not even close to the cook your doing Peachy, but tossed on a couple racks of pork BB’s!
> 
> View attachment 496510


Looks good


----------



## smokin peachey (May 16, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Dang are those CPB ribs from the freezer? They look like they were fed out nice. Too bad only 2 Tri tip come from a beef. Your guest are lucky to dine on CPB aka Certified Peachey Beef.


Thanks FB those short ribs were awesome. I grabbed the tritip at the store this morning first I’ve seen it here.


----------



## daspyknows (May 16, 2021)

Chicken and beef short ribs to celebrate National BBQ Day.



Bubarooni said:


> " and 2 chickens that have been brining overnight in my pale ale brine.  "
> 
> pale ale brine???
> 
> that sounds interesting.  do tell more!



Its an overnight brine with a large bottle of pale ale replacing a quart of water.  Kosher salt, brown sugar, black pepper, Frank's Red Hot Sauce, fresh garlic, bay leaves, paprika and onion flakes.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 16, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> Chicken and beef short ribs to celebrate National BBQ Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything looks tasty!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 17, 2021)

Bone in lamb chops  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
About to eat


----------



## smokin peachey (May 17, 2021)

Beef short ribs from  the steer we recently butchered 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
pork ribs


----------



## pineywoods (May 17, 2021)

It all looks awesome Peachey wish I was there eating that good stuff with ya


----------



## sandyut (May 17, 2021)

what a great looking feast!  OMG


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 17, 2021)

Awesome cook glad to see you are practicing for the fall gathering.

Warren


----------



## hoity toit (May 17, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> What’s everyone got on there BBQ today for national BBQ day?



I have been corning some beef the last 10 days so on Sunday I made Pastrami out of it, smoking it for 8 hrs. Today I slice and freeze.

HT


----------



## sandyut (May 17, 2021)

and - why is this not on included with the national holidays on the electronic calendars!  I missed it entirely and had a non BBQ meal...


----------



## Steve H (May 17, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Sorry but my local butcher doesn’t cut out the tritip and he can’t do pork ribs or boneless chicken thighs from a steer.


Geesh, I was just asking because you said you had a steer in the freezer.


----------



## flatbroke (May 17, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Beef short ribs from  the steer we recently butchered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those short ribs look great.  it all looks great.


----------



## daspyknows (May 17, 2021)

That feast looks great Peachey.  Looks like you celebrated well.


----------



## jcam222 (May 17, 2021)

That’s a lot of meat!! I’m sure the guests were happy. I didn’t know it was bbq day so looks like my cook was a day early.


----------



## JLeonard (May 17, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Sorry but my local butcher doesn’t cut out the tritip and he can’t do pork ribs or boneless chicken thighs from a steer.


Sounds like ya need another butcher..... 
And I wouldnt turn down a plate of your tore bought meat! Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## Steve H (May 17, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Sounds like ya need another butcher.....
> And I wouldnt turn down a plate of your tore bought meat! Looks darn good.
> Jim



I wouldn't either. It all looks very good!


----------



## bigfurmn (May 17, 2021)

Crap...This is what I get for working on Sunday's. Didn't see this until now. Ok does a 15lb brisket Saturday count???


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 18, 2021)

Just saw this and I've already posted in another thread, but Sunday I rode to Knoxville, TN to retrieve my new offset stick burner from TMG Pits.

Food all looks fantastic and soon I'll be joining in the celebration of National BBQ Day, albeit a few days late ....


----------



## smokin peachey (May 18, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> It all looks awesome Peachey wish I was there eating that good stuff with ya


I tried inviting you! Thanks


----------



## smokin peachey (May 18, 2021)

sandyut said:


> and - why is this not on included with the national holidays on the electronic calendars!  I missed it entirely and had a non BBQ meal...


That’s what I thought


----------



## smokin peachey (May 18, 2021)

sandyut said:


> what a great looking feast!  OMG


Thanks 


HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome cook glad to see you are practicing for the fall gathering.
> 
> Warren


You bet!


hoity toit said:


> I have been corning some beef the last 10 days so on Sunday I made Pastrami out of it, smoking it for 8 hrs. Today I slice and freeze.
> 
> HT


Sounds good 


flatbroke said:


> Those short ribs look great.  it all looks great.


Thank you!


daspyknows said:


> That feast looks great Peachey.  Looks like you celebrated well.


Thanks no one went home hungry 


jcam222 said:


> That’s a lot of meat!! I’m sure the guests were happy. I didn’t know it was bbq day so looks like my cook was a day early.


Everyone went home with a happy belly!


JLeonard said:


> Sounds like ya need another butcher.....
> And I wouldnt turn down a plate of your tore bought meat! Looks darn good.
> Jim


Yeah I’ve been trying to teach my butcher. 


Steve H said:


> I wouldn't either. It all looks very good!


Thanks Steve, you should have stopped in. 


bigfurmn said:


> Crap...This is what I get for working on Sunday's. Didn't see this until now. Ok does a 15lb brisket Saturday count???


You get 1/2 credit 


GonnaSmoke said:


> Just saw this and I've already posted in another thread, but Sunday I rode to Knoxville, TN to retrieve my new offset stick burner from TMG Pits.
> 
> Food all looks fantastic and soon I'll be joining in the celebration of National BBQ Day, albeit a few days late ....


Can’t wait to see your new smoker in action!


----------

